
CISA Moves Forward: These 83 Senators Just Voted to Expand Surveillance - jsnathan
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20151022/10133932597/cisa-moves-forward-these-83-senators-just-voted-to-expand-surveillance.shtml
======
smt88
I continue to find it infuriating that the Republican party preaches "small
government" and constantly fear-mongers about Obama forming a totalitarian
government, and then they fail to vote against things like CISA.

Yes, I know that politicians say one thing and do another[1]. I just badly
want to live in a world where people pay _some_ attention to what their
officials are doing and hold them _slightly_ accountable, at the very least.

1\. [http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/john-kasich-a-jeb-
bush-i...](http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/john-kasich-a-jeb-bush-in-jon-
huntsman-clothing/)

------
cryoshon
I am pleased to see my two senators rejecting this dreck, however it appears
that they are in the minority.

I think this is a major loss. We can't encrypt our information or make
technological solutions to totalitarian surveillance when our information is
in the hands of backdoored companies, which we really can't avoid interfacing
with.

We really need to put more pressure on the politicians via corporate
rejections of legislation. They listen to money. Companies with cash to spare
need to be taking the lead in forming super PACs etc to rail against the
people who voted for this bill, especially during election season, but
starting well before. These political problems don't go away on their own.

